# Vessel Modifier on 92973 and 93571



## sandya (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi,
I was wondering if anybody has documentation which could back up whether or not you add the vessel modifier to 92973 and or 93571?  Years back I added the vessel modifier, then got denials so we stopped.  I recently was audited and was told I should have added the modifier to the 92973.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  thank you  Sandy


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 10, 2017)

sandya said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anybody has documentation which could back up whether or not you add the vessel modifier to 92973 and or 93571?  Years back I added the vessel modifier, then got denials so we stopped.  I recently was audited and was told I should have added the modifier to the 92973.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  thank you  Sandy



 We have had the same experience as you. We used to add now get denied for it. So we are leaving off.


----------

